# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  FF's REEF

## FilipeValente

Boa tarde,
Venho desta forma partilhar a minha experiencia nos aquários de água salgada bem como o meu novo projecto.
Actualmente tenho um aquário cubo, com 70x70x70, com corais moles, sps e lps. Os corais cresceram e a vontade de introduzir mais peixes está condicionada por razões óbvias:

Durante quase dois anos a evoluir com alguns erros neste pequeno habitat de 300L, resolvi expandir o hobby para um aquário maior. Aqui ficam os dados do futuro projecto:

*Setup futuro projecto*
Aquário: Aquário 160x60x70 670L brutos, com coluna seca e dois furos, com durso. (Será manufacturado pela SCALARE).
Estrutura: 160x60x80 em aço galvanizado, (manufacturado pela Aquahobby)
Sump: 100x50x30 brutos (será manufacturado pela Scalare)
Retorno:Eheim 1260 2400l/h (Já adquirida a um membro do Forum)
Iluminação: Será toda em tecnologia led de última geração. Há procura no mercado da melhor relação lux/PAR Vs preço 
Escumador: Deltec TC 2560 (Já adquirido a um membro do Forum)
Circulação: Vorthec MP40 W ES,( já existente do aquário actual) 
Substrato: 3/4 cm de Areão de coral de 2mm ou live sand
Filtragem:	1- 40kg Rocha Viva, já existente do aquário actual
2- Reactor com biopearls, já existente do aquário actual.
Aquecimento: termóstato 300W ( já existente do aquário actual)
Reposição: Reactor de Kalk Aquamedic 1000, com bomba de reposição automática de Tunze.( já existente do aquário actual) 
Reactor de Cálcio: Blau Aquaristic 1000L CR 100 de câmara dupla (2000L), com media DELTEC HYCARB special. ( já existente do aquário actual)
Refrigerador: Hailea HC-150A ( já existente do aquário actual)
Suplementos: 	1 -Amino Acid Korallen-zucht
2- Trace elements Korallen-zucht
		3- Zeostart2
		3  Zeobak
		5  Coral vitalizer
		6  Phytoplankton Brightwell


O futuro projecto será baseado essencialmente num layout minimalista, maioritariamente com sps, alguns lps e zoantus, parecido com este:



A estrutura já chegou, mas continuou à espera do aqua.



Neste momento estou a arquitectar um sistema de reposição de água que não necessite de depósito, não ficando condicionado à autonomia do mesmo. Já encomendei uma válvula solenoide para o sistema push fit da osmose inversa da marca tunze.



Assim que chegar é só substituir a bomba de água do osmolator tunze pela solenoide e fazer as ligações de tomada de água e esgoto.

Deixo também algumas fotos do escumador e bomba de retorno.







Agradeço criticas e espero que gostem.

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Parabéns! Parece-me um projecto muito bem planeado. A escolha do material parece-me muito bem.

Como sugestões:

1) Se queres fazer um layout minimalista, porquê 70cm de altura? Eu ficava-me pelos 60... fica muito mais fácil de "construir" um layout semelhante ao que colocaste. Ou então fazia com 70cm, mas era de largura.

2) A circulação parece-me insuficiente. Eu optava por 2x  MP40. 

3) Utiliza o depósito de água doce. Ou então arranja um esquema de redundância para esse automatismo que estás a pensar. Pelo menos como descreveste, parece-me que em caso de falha do equipamento podes ter uma inundação monstruosa.

De resto, nada a apontar. Não conheço o reactor de cálcio, mas se estás contente com essa marca e modelo, acho muito bem!

Um abraço,

----------


## FilipeValente

Bom dia Ricardo,

Obrigado pelos comentários e críticas.

Na resposta aos comentários importa dizer o seguinte:

1) O que disseste sobre a altura do aquário faz todo o sentido, mas como estava condicionado pela largura max de 60cm, optei na altura pelos 70cm. Agora que o aquário já está encomendado já é tarde para alterar. Mas acredito que se consiga fazer algo minimalista... (Vamos ver  :yb663: ).

2) Também achava que a circulação prevista era insuficiente e após a tua sugestão deste-me força para gastar mais uns euros numa mp40. Lá vai ter de ser.

3) No sistema automático e autónomo de reposição de água espero que não aconteça nenhuma desgraça. No entanto o risco é eminente, mas vou tentar postar um esquema do que estou a pensar fazer para que avaliem se vale a pena o risco.

Agora é uma questão de tempo até chegar o resto do material e começar as montagens.


De momento uma grande dúvida persiste:

Devo fazer o ciclo normal, ou se puser "live sand" posso fazer a transposição imediata de fauna?

Ricardo, mais uma vez obrigado pelos comentários.

Cumprimentos

Filipe Valente

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Devo fazer o ciclo normal, ou se puser "live sand" posso fazer a transposição imediata de fauna?


Na minha opinião pessoal, eu não acredito nesse tipo de produtos "live sand". Se quiseres acelerar o ciclo, recomendo utilizar 50% de água do aquário antigo, adição de bactérias (p.e. zeovit, brightwell, prodibio, etc.) e adicionares um pouco de areia de outros aquários. 

Também tem relevância a quantidade de rocha viva (ou morta) que vais adicionar de novo. Isso interfere igualmente na rapidez do ciclo.

Coloca aqui depois o esquema de reposição de água doce. Existe muita gente no fórum, com capacidade mais do que suficiente para te ajudarem nesse aspecto, com sugestões e dicas.

----------


## Luis Santos

1) O que disseste sobre a altura do aquário faz todo o sentido, mas como estava condicionado pela largura max de 60cm, optei na altura pelos 70cm. Agora que o aquário já está encomendado já é tarde para alterar. Mas acredito que se consiga fazer algo minimalista... (Vamos ver  :yb663: ).


Boas Filipe ,antes de mais boa sorte com o aquario,como vais usar leds esses 70 de altura vão-te obrigar a usar lentes com pouca abertura (40º),e consequentemente mais leds para chegares com luz suficiente ao fundo do aquario  .Tenta ver se podes fazer a alteração á altura do aquario para 60cm ou até mesmo 55cmm  .Penso que mesmo que o aquario feito essa alteração é possivel. :SbOk2: 
Se não for abuso , podes-me mandar por MP o preço da estrutura em aço galvanizado ?

Boa sorte :SbOk2:

----------


## FilipeValente

Olá Luis,

Obrigado pelas palavras e pela  força. 
O que dizes é bastante pertinente, no entanto acho que já é tarde para diminuir a altura.

Em relação aos leds estou quase a me decidir por uns que atingem 100 lumens/W, só ainda estou indeciso se vai ser género de calha ou canhões.
Vou ter em conta a amplitude da lente em 40 graus

Obrigado

Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem? Quando vem o aqua? Vem de onde?

Cumps.

----------


## FilipeValente

Olá Bruno, como estás? Comigo está tudo óptimo, empolgado com a nova montagem.

O aqua vem da SCALARE e disseram-me que em principio mais uns 10 dias e chega.

Depois de várias pessoas me terem alertado para a altura do aqua ser demasiada (70cm) tendo em conta o layout e sistema de iluminação que pretendo implementar, consegui que alterassem para 60cm.

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Depois de várias pessoas me terem alertado para a altura do aqua ser demasiada (70cm) tendo em conta o layout e sistema de iluminação que pretendo implementar, consegui que alterassem para 60cm.


Quando estiveres a mexer no aquário e molhares as axilas, vais pensar... ainda bem que coloquei 60cm! Eh Eh

----------


## Luis Santos

> Quando estiveres a mexer no aquário e molhares as axilas, vais pensar... ainda bem que coloquei 60cm! Eh Eh


Se o meu aquario tivesse 70 de altura ,tinha de ir de escafandro lá para dentro  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## FilipeValente

Agora que penso melhor no assunto têm toda a razão...
Ainda bem que fui avisado a tempo.

Obrigado a todos    :SbOk: 

Cumps

----------


## ricardotrindade

Concordo com o Ricardo no que diz respeito á circulação 2 MP40 ou 1 MP60.

Cumps.

----------


## FilipeValente

> Concordo com o Ricardo no que diz respeito á circulação 2 MP40 ou 1 MP60.
> 
> Cumps.


Sim, também acho que é o melhor. Até porque como são wireless podem interagir uma com a outra.

Ver se descubro mais uma a um preço acessivel.

Cumps

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, pareces ter tudo bem calculado o que é meio caminho andado para o sucesso. Diz me uma coisa, os leds vais comprar a calha ou vais fazer DIY?

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas João,

O que disseste é bem verdade, depois da montagem do primeiro aqua no segundo já não cometes metade dos erros, se bem que certamente ainda vou cometer vários, daí a vossa preciosa ajuda.

No que respeita aos LEDS tenho intenção de comprar uma calha ou uns canhões tipo os da marca  ecoxotic : 



Neste momento estou à procura de algo semelhante que tenha pelo menos 100 Lumens / Watt. Cada canhão tem 50W o que perfaz 5000Lumens por canhão.

Estou a pensar por cinco canhões 3 brancos e 2 azuis actinicos, totalizando 25000 Lumens com apenas 250W.

Agora com a subida de IVA na conta de electricidade é necessário ter em consideração estes factores.

Abraço

----------


## Luis Santos

Boas Filipe ,não sei quais são as tuas possiblidades economicas  ,mas o custo de 5 canhoes desses orça os 2500 euros .Tens soluções bastante mais em conta que essas .E se optares pelo diy ,então nem se fala .Dá uma olhada no topico do Hugo Figueiredo , ou do Antonio Victor  .
Mais uma coisa Filipe ,não sei que tipo de corais pretendes manter ,mas se for sps ,vais ter de por entre 300 a 350w em leds :SbOk2:

----------


## FilipeValente

É verdade Luís, o preço é bastante alto para iluminação. Vou tentar encontrar algo tipo "Ecoxotic", caso contrário vou tentar DIY.

Vou ter em conta a potência que referiste.

Thank's.

Cumps

----------


## FilipeValente

Boa tarde.

Conforme descrito anteriormente, tenciono criar um sistema de reposição de água evaporada automático sem estar condicionado ao volume do depósito de água de osmose e à autonomia do mesmo
Estas férias de apenas 16 dias deixei o actual depósito do aqua antigo cheio (30L) e quando cheguei já estava completamente vazio.
Vou publicar alguns esquemas do sistema que pretendo implementar para que situações destas nunca mais aconteçam. O material já está comprado mas ainda chegou para vos poder mostrar.

*Vistas gerais do aquário no escritório com medidas reais*





*Sump / Reactor de Kalk/ Controlador Osmolator da Tunze / Solenoide sistema PUSH FIT da Tunze / Sensor de nível*


*Grande Plano Reactor de Kalk/ Controlador Osmolator da Tunze / Solenoide sistema PUSH FIT da Tunze

*

*Tubagens de pressão sistema PUSH FIT de cor azul (Não aparece no esquema mas posteriormente estará dentro de calha técnica da cor do rodapé)

*

*Continuação das tubagens ao longo do rodapé e passagem pela parede para a casa de banho*





*Sistema de osmose inversa com o tubo de esgoto a vermelho, ligado ao tubo de saída de água do lavatório.
Não aparece a tomada de água ao sistema de osmose mas será efectuado por uma torneira dupla de dividirá a água para a osmose e para a torneira de água fria.

*

Não hesitem em comentar ou apresentar criticas construtivas. Só começarei a montagem para a semana por isso tenho tempo de efectuar alterações caso sejam válidas.   :SbOk: 

Cumps

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas,
Está na altura de introduzir algumas novidades.


O sistema automático de reposição de água de osmose já está concluído. Falta apenas a válvula solenoide que ainda não chegou.

O aquário sofreu um atraso mas suponho que para a semana chega. (finally)

*Aqui vão as fotos da estrutura do aquário já com o verniz marítimo, madeiras de suporte e camada de esponja para nivelar o aquário*




*Alimentação e esgoto do sistema de osmose inversa*



[b]Sistema montado no armário do WC com a passagem de tubagens



*Passagem do tubo de água da casa de banho para o escritório*



*Pormenor da calha técnica ao longo do percurso do escritório*



*Final das tubagens no aquário*




Cumps

----------


## MAURO PIRES

aqua esta fixe.tu tas la

----------


## FilipeValente

> aqua esta fixe.tu tas la



Obrigado pela motivação Mauro,
Ainda falta um bom bocado para lá chegar mas já não falta tudo...  ;-)

Cumps

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas,

Finalmente o Aqua e a sump chegaram. Ao vivo é bem maior do que estava à espera  :SbSourire: 
Aqui vão algumas fotos






Qual é na vossa opinião a melhor granulometria para o areão, não querendo fazer DSB?

Cumprimentos

----------


## João Seguro

Gosto muito do sugar size  :Wink:

----------


## Vitor Carralas

Boas,

Estou a ver que isso está a andar, já tens mais novidades?
Tenho de ir ver isso ao vivo.

Cump

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas Carralas,

O aqua já está mais avançado, acontece que agora estou de férias e só volto para a semana.

Depois telefono-te a combinar.

Abraço

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, não há novidades por aqui?

Cumps.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas...

Sempre vais optar pelos canhões da Ecoxotic? Parecem bastante bons pelo que tenho visto mas são carotes...
Tens aqui um belo aquario com mistura de canhões e Par38 da Ecoxotic. As dimensões são semelhantes ao teu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZJlG...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/user/vivadi?f.../1/KpPYFSiK7lc

Neste momento estou a usar Par38 da ecoxotic e estou bastante satisfeito. Par 38 nesse sistema seria imcomportavel mas esses canhões são outra loiça... (e outro preço). Existem canhões de 50w e de 100w.

Qualquer dia perco a cabeça e experimento um de 50W no meu cubo.

----------


## FilipeValente

Olá a todos,

Depois de umas férias prolongadas, posso dizer que o aqua já está cheio e a ciclar.

O aquário sofreu algumas modificações no equipamento inicial. Vou abandonar o reactor de KALK e o de Cálcio. Aguardo a chegada de uma bomba doseadora da GHL 4 canais

No que concerne à iluminação, Marco, obrigado pelos videos. Também tenho seguido esse aquário de perto e é realmente fantástico. Continuo é a achar um preço exorbitante por cada canhão. Mantenho a ideia dos LEDS, mas brevemente vou ter noticias bastante motivadoras no que diz respeito a canhões...

Espero postar fotos em breve com o novo material em pleno funcionamento.

Cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

> No que concerne à iluminação, Marco, obrigado pelos videos. Também tenho seguido esse aquário de perto e é realmente fantástico. Continuo é a achar um preço exorbitante por cada canhão. Mantenho a ideia dos LEDS, mas brevemente vou ter noticias bastante motivadoras no que diz respeito a canhões...
> Cumps


Novidades sobre canhões? DIY? Podes desvendar algo mais Filipe?

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ainda em relação aos canhões... deixo aqui um video de uma troca de HQI para canhões num aquario publico.
Não sei qual era o estado das HQIs mas a diferença é notória já para não falar na poupança anual:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLH3T...ayer_embedded#!

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas,

Após algum tempo desaparecido, volto para vos mostrar as novidades.

Finalmente o aqua está montado, a funcionar há um mês e já chegou a segunda vortech mp40, bomba doseadora para balling e em último os canhões de iluminação LED.

O layout ainda não está concluído, uma vez que me faltam alguns sps e uns plates que se encontram na casa de um membro do forum (Carralas).

Nos canhões de LED ainda faltam os reflectores, mas com a lente de 60º já se consegue uma luz MARAVILHOSA.

Estou sem reflectores com 250PAR e 5200 LUX a 40cm profundidade.

Aqui vão umas fotos, espero que gostem e comentem.


Cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Filipe...
isso são os canhões da Orphek ou são DIY ?

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas,

Os canhões são um protótipo. Foram fabricados por uma empresa nacional que está a apostar em iluminação LED para aquariofilia. 
De momento estão no meu aquário para ver a evolução dos SPS com este tipo de iluminação.

Vou introduzir sps e irei postar fotos para ver a evolução dos mesmo.

A pedido de alguns membros do forum aqui ficam as características dos LEDS:

2 LEDS: 14000ºK; 50W; 100-110 Lm/W.
2 LEDS: 450nm Blue; 50W

Cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Filipe, bem porreiro...
sabes me dizer que lentes usam?

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas Marco,

Estes têm lentes de vidro 60º. A 110cm de altura em relação ao fundo, iluminam uma área de aproximadamente 60cm diâmetro.

----------


## Luis M Carrilho

> Boas,
> 
> Os canhões são um protótipo. Foram fabricados por uma empresa nacional que está a apostar em iluminação LED para aquariofilia. 
> De momento estão no meu aquário para ver a evolução dos SPS com este tipo de iluminação.
> 
> Vou introduzir sps e irei postar fotos para ver a evolução dos mesmo.
> 
> A pedido de alguns membros do forum aqui ficam as caractéristicas dos LEDS:
> 
> ...


Boas Filipe

E sabes quais os valores que deverão ser comercializados ao público???

----------


## FilipeValente

Luís isso não sei, mas posso lhes perguntar para saber se já têm alguma ideia. 

Cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

Próximo passo é medires os valores PAR disso conforme a altura a que estão... e conforme a zona do aquário, ou já tens dados sobre isso?

----------


## FilipeValente

Isso já eu fiz e continuo a fazer, aliás nos ultimos dois dias o que tenho feito mais é medir.

Efectudas várias amostragens de PAR e LUX com os seguintes resultados:

Fundo do Aquário a 65cm de coluna de água:

PAR: 190/210
LUX: 5500/6000

40cm de coluna de água onde estarão a maioria dos sps:
PAR: 240/270
LUX: 6000/6500

Cumps

----------


## Marco Madeira

Filipe..., 
190/200 no areão não está nada mau.  Esses valores são os que tens com os canhões a essa altura? Já agora quanto é que é em cms da ponta do led ao fundo do aqua. Sei que são canhões de 50W mas para lentes de 60º estão valores muito porreiros no fundo do aqua...

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas Marco,

É verdade, também estou positivamente surpreendido.

A altura dos canhões ao fundo do Aqua é de 95cm.

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas tudo bem?

Novidades por aqui não há? Fotos? Videos?

Cumps.

----------


## FilipeValente

Boa noite,

Depois de algum tempo ausente,  volto com algumas novidade. Umas boas, outras más...

As boas é que já efectuei parte do upgrade em iluminação com mais um canhão de 10000ºK 50W e quatro *PAR 38 15W 110Lm/w* com duas tricolor (pure white 6500ºK, red 660nm, blue 470nm) e outras duas bicolor com (cool white 10000ºK, purple 380nm). No entanto ainda me falta receber uma de cada.

Introdução de alguns sps e com muita pena minha morte de 4 grandes acroporas devido a praga de planárias e ao tratamento...

Bem mas continuando aqui vão algumas fotos:

*Tricolor*


*Bicolor*









































Espero que gostem.

Cumps

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, está com bom aspecto, agora é preciso ter calma, já vai no bom caminho.

Cumps.

----------


## FilipeValente

Bom dia,

Depois de bastante tempo ausente, venho atualizar o tópico.

Os aquários de água salgada, tão de repente nos dão alegrias como nos dão tristezas. Após algumas baixas de acroporas devido a branqueamentos, o aqua finalmente começou a recuperar.

Confesso que não cheguei a perceber a causa, que de certo modo não me deixa confortável.

A verdade é que agora lentamente está a voltar ao normal.

Aqui ficam algumas fotos do aquário ainda em recuperação com alguns corais fora de sitio para despachar.

Espero que gostem.















Abraço

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Filipe.
Para mim esta exelente o teu aquario, e a reaçao aos Leds é fantastica.
Gosto desse canhoes....vou esperar para ver quando estao a venda e a que preço.... as Par38 compraste onde, que marca sao?
Fica de novo os meus parabens!!! esta muito bom.

----------


## FilipeValente

Boas Paulo,

Obrigado pelos comentários mas continuo desagradado. Apesar do aqua já estar a recuperar, ainda se encontra longe de estar como estava. Algumas das minhas acroporas foram-se e de momento apenas suspeito que fosse das junções de passagem de água dos copos dos filtros de osmose que eram de cobre.

Após alguns meses resolvi mudar para plástico uma vez que os valores de TDS subiam demasiado rápido mesmo depois de mudar a membrana, filtros e resinas. Será que era disso?  

Depois de algumas TPA's valentes, pararam os branqueamentos e já estão a voltar a ganhar tecido vivo. O engraçado é que só as acroporas e montiporas capricornis se ressentiram.

Todo o sistema de iluminação é da reefled (canhões e par38). O site ainda não está ativo mas podes ver a página do facebook (reefled).

Abraço

----------

